# Oh No! Say It Isn't So! Shanan is Leaving TiVo! !!#!?#[email protected]



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Looks like jsmeeker's favorite "win a date" hostess and the community's favorite TiVo person is leaving TiVo for good. Tweeted a few hours ago:



> TiVo says farewell to Shanan who is leaving to pursue other opportunities. Please join us in wishing her the best by posting a @TiVo reply.


Shanan..........your wit, charm, knowledge, attitude, smile, will all be greatly missed!!!!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

One of the highlights of the picnic was meeting Shanan and talking to her about the newsletter.

I wish her all the best in her new endeavors.

Jan


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I wish her luck.

For some reason I swear I have already read a thread just like this previously.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Just saw this ... awwww! 

Best of luck, Shanan. We'll miss you!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Best of Luck - you made the place brighter


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

One of my fav Shanan moments:


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

de ja vu all over again?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hopefully Shanan will chime in and let us know where she is off to.......


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jlb said:


> Hopefully Shanan will chime in and let us know where she is off to.......


TTIUWP


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Shanan


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I had the good fortune to have dinner with Shanan a few years back, along with some other TCF and Tivo folks. A genuinely nice person, and I'm sure Tivo will miss her contributions.

Good luck, Shanan!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I read this somewhere else, too.
Though at the time, it sounded more like a rumor.
Sad to hear it's true.

BTW, doesn't Shanan star in the Tivo start-up videos?
I wonder if she gets royalties for those.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

steve614 said:


> I read this somewhere else, too.
> Though at the time, it sounded more like a rumor.
> Sad to hear it's true.
> 
> ...


You can catch her here, too: Badoop Badoop Show
I think those are available as TiVoCasts as well.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> You can catch her here, too: Badoop Badoop Show
> I think those are available as TiVoCasts as well.


Who's going to do the Badoop Badoop Show now??

Scott


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There was a thread about this in Happy Hour several days ago, but it seems to have been deleted.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Who's going to do the Badoop Badoop Show now?


There hasn't been a new episode since March 2009. I think we can consider it cancelled.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi there!

Thank you so much for all the support over the years -- you all know who you are. 

I'm not leaving for any other company. I have a couple of passion projects I'd like time to explore, and I thought with a new decade ahead, now's the time to do it!

Love this brand. Love its people, including this community, even more. A lot of you have already found me in Facebookland--Thank you! Would be wonderful to stay in touch. 

Love,
Shanan


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

What am I going to change my Sig to?



We'll all miss TiVoShanan, for sure. Best wishes on your future endeavors, Shanan.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Good Luck!!


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Good luck, Shanan! All the best!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Oh no! Good luck to you!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Follow your passions Shanan and you will live a happy and full life. Thanks for the smiles and all the best! :up:


----------



## jalex (Dec 8, 2004)

Best of luck in following your dreams! We'll miss you!


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

Good luck Shanan! You will be missed!


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Uh, TiVo won't be the same without you! On the other hand, I hope TiVo continues to evolve. Enjoy your time doing whatever!!!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Coming soon: The Shanan Show vidcast.


----------



## rchmnd52 (Feb 2, 2003)

Good luck Shanan.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoShanan said:


> I'm not leaving for any other company. I have a couple of passion projects I'd like time to explore, and I thought with a new decade ahead, now's the time to do it!


Going to try your hand at some real acting and/or news reporting? You've been in front of the camera for TiVo for years now, it seems like the next logical step.

Either way, good luck!

Dan


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Will u have a personal twitter account for us to follow?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Shanan is on Facebook, though I don't know what she goes by there.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

You can find me on Facebook as Shanan Carney. (One request: If you do friend me, just mention in the request TCF so I know who's who. )

I'm not sure about Twitter yet, though a couple of years ago I did create @ElfQueen (I'm a nature freak!) -- just never really used it since @TiVo easily took over my Twitter time. ;-)

In terms of my personal passions, here's where I'm at:
1-I make a flax cracker (you can see a pic of them on my facebook page) with a friend that is absolutely YUM-YUM--and technically "raw" since it's a dehydrated food. I started bringing it to work, eating it with guacamole for lunch, and my curious colleagues starting asking to taste 'em, and eventually they ask to BUY! Since the raw food industry is only growing and becoming more popular, I'd be a fool not to spend a little time throwing it out there (since I know a thing or two about Marketing) and seeing what happens. You never know.

2nd random 'passion' is this: I got a puppy in October of last year. I met an amazing SF-based trainer in the process who happens to have a very underdeveloped, but VERY FUN, brand (her business is about a year old -- smartypup.com). I think I can help her with her business and maybe turn HER into an on-camera puppy training spokesperson for her business!  (Being around puppies for part of the day sure brings a lot of JOY into one's life.)

And sure, while I have enjoyed the on-camera activities, living in San Francisco instead of LA, I really don't expect it to be my future endeavors. But I guess you never know! 

Again, truly appreciate you all. What fun to work with such a varied and dynamic community as this!

With deep gratitude,
Shanan


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> TTIUWP


This thread now has pix and is therefore not useless!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> This thread now has pix and is therefore not useless!


:up:

(not much else to say!)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Mmmmmm... Guacamole..


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Shanan, that link doesn't seem to work. Are you "Shanan M Carney" on FB?


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

stevel said:


> Shanan, that link doesn't seem to work. Are you "Shanan M Carney" on FB?


Yes, you found me! I accepted. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Ah, I see the link does work if you are logged in to FB....


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Best wishes, Shanan. You've been a great representative for TiVo. I'll miss walking into my TV room in the wee hours and finding you there as Teleworld is recording. 

I'm sure a lot of TiVo users will miss you even if they haven't "met" you here. Your TiVo spots make TiVo seem fun, friendly, and exciting even if they aren't doing much else lately to embody those characteristics. I wish them luck filling your shoes.


----------



## Sandi Shores (Sep 11, 2008)

TiVoShanan said:


> You can find me on Facebook as Shanan Carney. (One request: If you do friend me, just mention in the request TCF so I know who's who. )
> 
> In terms of my personal passions, here's where I'm at:
> 1-_I make a flax cracker_ (you can see a pic of them on my facebook page)


I didn't see a pic of a cracker on FB so I thought I'd ask here, would these by chance be gluten free and/or low carb?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Shanan,
May the wind be at your back for all your future endeavors.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Sandi Shores said:


> I didn't see a pic of a cracker on FB so I thought I'd ask here, would these by chance be gluten free and/or low carb?


Sorry for the delay, but yes, and YES!  Thanks for your interest. Here's a picture, here!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> This thread now has pix and is therefore not useless!


nice one Ninja-san


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Whenever I hear a company say "leaving to pursue other opportunities", seems like either the employee was fired or the employee and employer had a major disagreement. I hope this was not the case in this instance.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd like to thank Shanan for putting my daughter in an issue of the TiVo newsletter, and for all the wonderful stuff that she sent us. Goodbye Shannon, and good luck with your future endeavors! See ya on facebook.

Tomorrow is her last day at TiVo


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

nickels said:


> I'd like to thank Shanan for putting my daughter in an issue of the TiVo newsletter, and for all the wonderful stuff that she sent us. Goodbye Shannon, and good luck with your future endeavors! See ya on facebook.
> 
> Tomorrow is her last day at TiVo


Wow, so nice that someone is keeping track. ;-) 
And you are so welcome. It has been my distinct and unforgettable pleasure working with customers just like you. Making you guys happy was a sure-fire way to make me happy. 

Thanks to everyone who went out of their way to stay in touch! 
love & sunshine and Badoop-Badoop!
shanan


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Today is the day


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Shanan,

Once again, on behalf of the entire Tivo Community Forum, and Smeek too , you will be missed greatly. We wish you the best in everything you do. Stay in touch, no reason you can't drop in from time to time.

Live long and prosper!

Long live the Elfqueen!!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I called customer service last night to deal with some account shuffles and it was TiVoShanan's voice on all the phone prompts. Made me sad to think that is all there is now.


Good luck with where ever the road leads next


----------

